# 125G Tank



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Just got a new leather sectional and wanted to share.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Does it look that bad folks?


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice new sectional aha, fish tank looks cool too  How come your breaking down the 55g?


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

nathanbarry said:


> Nice new sectional aha, fish tank looks cool too  How come your breaking down the 55g?


Too much to clean since they are massive now and poop so much. I was thinking about getting store credit and using it down the road for Cichlids in my 125.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Hmm that sounds cool, i've never been a fan of goldfish. Isn't your 125g overstocked though?


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

nathanbarry said:


> Hmm that sounds cool, i've never been a fan of goldfish. Isn't your 125g overstocked though?


I'm thinking about taking out the Rainbows and Tiger Barbs.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Ahh cool, rainbows are awesome fish. Why dont u half the numbers of your silver dollars?


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

nathanbarry said:


> Ahh cool, rainbows are awesome fish. Why dont u half the numbers of your silver dollars?


Because the Silver Dollars are my favorite schooling fish.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Thats cool, dont know what to suggest as its your tank after all. Hope it goes well.


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

I like the sofa, looks comfortable. Tank is nice, too.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

pinetree said:


> I like the sofa, looks comfortable. Tank is nice, too.


Thanks pine.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

I want that couch (nice Wii)! Oh yeah, and the fish tank is cool too.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Dragonbeards said:


> I want that couch (nice Wii)! Oh yeah, and the fish tank is cool too.


Thanks a lot Dragon.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Ghost Knife said:


> Because the Silver Dollars are my favorite schooling fish.


Yeah really, anyone who would want less silver dollars has obviously never owned them.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Blue Cray said:


> Yeah really, anyone who would want less silver dollars has obviously never owned them.


They school better than most saltwater schooling fish in my opinion. Plus when the sun comes in through my windows in the afternoon they look like real silver.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

In the sunlight mine shimmer gold and green its wicked. I'm picking up another fish that does the same under normal light and he's 21" I'll post a pic of him tomorrow maybe.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Blue Cray said:


> In the sunlight mine shimmer gold and green its wicked. I'm picking up another fish that does the same under normal light and he's 21" I'll post a pic of him tomorrow maybe.


What kind of fish is it?


----------



## jexeneryan (Mar 29, 2010)

nice living area. =] i bet it's cozy to sit on the couch and watch the fish =]


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

jexeneryan said:


> nice living area. =] i bet it's cozy to sit on the couch and watch the fish =]


Thanks. It is something I do quite often.


----------

